# Headphone or IEM under 15k?



## elton_1991 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi guys,
         I'm confused between getting the UE Triple Fi10 and the audio Technica ATH-M50s LE.I travel daily by train to college,hence wanted am IEM but was eying the M50s LE for quite some time now.Which should I get? I currently have the soundmagic E30 and Meelectronics M6,and want something with the detail of the E30 and the bass, sound stage and noise isolation of the M6 but...better,for the price I'm paying.My sound source is a Note 2+fiio E6 and my PC with a asus xonar DG(might get a Fiio E18 dac when it gets released).Budget strictly under 15K,nothing more.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 29, 2013)

elton_1991 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm confused between getting the UE Triple Fi10 and the audio Technica ATH-M50s LE.I travel daily by train to college,hence wanted am IEM but was eying the M50s LE for quite some time now.Which should I get? I currently have the soundmagic E30 and Meelectronics M6,and want something with the detail of the E30 and the bass, sound stage and noise isolation of the M6 but...better,for the price I'm paying.My sound source is a Note 2+fiio E6 and my PC with a asus xonar DG(might get a Fiio E18 dac when it gets released).Budget strictly under 15K,nothing more.



you mean 15k or 1.5k ?


----------



## elton_1991 (Apr 29, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> you mean 15k or 1.5k ?



yes,15K as Triple Fi10 are currently available at 14.5k and M50s around 10k.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 29, 2013)

elton_1991 said:


> yes,15K as Triple Fi10 are currently available at 14.5k and M50s around 10k.



go for shure


----------



## elton_1991 (Apr 29, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> go for shure



There are alot of shure IEMs mate...
model?price?link?


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 29, 2013)

shure se 315 / se 425 depending on the price here. 

google the links.


----------



## elton_1991 (Apr 29, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> shure se 315 / se 425 depending on the price here.
> 
> google the links.



Both are not available/out of stock.

Read the comparison of the 425 and triple fi10,the triple fi win.

Nevermind,found my answer on headfi and getting triple fi10.Mod can close thread.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2013)

One of the best neutral IEMs that I still listen to is RE272. Unfortunately there is no successor to it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 29, 2013)

The only other IEM I can vouch for closer to the Fi10 is the Sennheiser IE8.A bit expensive but well worth it.


----------



## HCgamer101 (Apr 30, 2013)

tbh, iems are not even close to the sound quality of a full headphone. If you have 15k to spend, get a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## elton_1991 (Apr 30, 2013)

HCgamer101 said:


> tbh, iems are not even close to the sound quality of a full headphone. If you have 15k to spend, get a decent pair of headphones.



Its a matter of preference and also in this case,from what people that have said after listening to the fi10 and M50s.The M50 is a sound enthusiast's/beginner audiophile's headphone while the fi10 is a former flagship IEM that beats the m50 by some margin.I like IEMs more now because after having a senn hd202 II and then getting Mee M6,the M6 murdered the 202s in sound quality and isolation,plus they cost Rs600 less than the hd202,so go figure.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 30, 2013)

elton_1991 said:


> Its a matter of preference and also in this case,from what people that have said after listening to the fi10 and M50s.The M50 is a sound enthusiast's/beginner audiophile's headphone while the fi10 is a former flagship IEM that beats the m50 by some margin.I like IEMs more now because after having a senn hd202 II and then getting Mee M6,the M6 murdered the 202s in sound quality and isolation,plus they cost Rs600 less than the hd202,so go figure.



maybe you have not used the baeyer dynamics audio / SONY MDR


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2013)

Im just curious, can IEMs have 7.1 audio out put like headphones can (ex- Razer Tiamat) ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Im just curious, can IEMs have 7.1 audio out put like headphones can (ex- Razer Tiamat) ?



there are a few iem's which have separate units for driving different frequences. available from Jh audio, but they cost upwards of 1150 $ . 

JH16 Pro Custom In-Ear Monitor | Custom In-Ear Monitors by JH Audio

although you can say they are something like a 5.1 setup. They wouldnt be technically considered 5.1 or 7.1


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> there are a few iem's which have separate units for driving different frequences. available from Jh audio, but they cost upwards of 1150 $ .
> 
> JH16 Pro Custom In-Ear Monitor | Custom In-Ear Monitors by JH Audio
> 
> although you can say they are something like a 5.1 setup. They wouldnt be technically considered 5.1 or 7.1



It's just a frequency crossover. So technically the freq spectrum is distributed to different driver. 

For 5.1 or 7.1, spatial orientation is required.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

Faun said:


> It's just a frequency crossover. So technically the freq spectrum is distributed to different driver.
> 
> For 5.1 or 7.1, spatial orientation is required.



i mean that in a conventional 5.1 setup you have the usual setup. Here you get the same components only in a more compact form with the frequency crossover hence technically its not 5.1 in the true sense. i.e. exactly spatial orientation is required. But you get the same amount of components.


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2013)

aren't Dr.Dre comparable???


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i mean that in a conventional 5.1 setup you have the usual setup. Here you get the same components only in a more compact form with the frequency crossover hence technically its not 5.1 in the true sense. i.e. exactly spatial orientation is required. But you get the same amount of components.



If you add 6 speakers to a stereo set up it dosnt become a 5.1 though they have the same amount of components. Crossover and Spatial Imaging through Matrixing are different things.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> If you add 6 speakers to a stereo set up it dosnt become a 5.1 though they have the same amount of components. Crossover and Spatial Imaging through Matrixing are different things.



yes, thats why i said not a true 5.1 channel audio.



abhidev said:


> aren't Dr.Dre comparable???



not even in the same league


----------



## elton_1991 (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> maybe you have not used the baeyer dynamics audio / SONY MDR



No I havent,this will be the first time I'll be spending more than 3k on audio equipment.Last I checked baeyer dynamics headphones were not available in India and had to be imported.


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> not even in the same league



aaahh!!!! then why so much hype abt the DR.DRE headphones??


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

elton_1991 said:


> No I havent,this will be the first time I'll be spending more than 3k on audio equipment.Last I checked baeyer dynamics headphones were not available in India and had to be imported.



Beyer DTX80 are lovely pair of IEMs.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

elton_1991 said:


> No I havent,this will be the first time I'll be spending more than 3k on audio equipment.Last I checked baeyer dynamics headphones were not available in India and had to be imported.



if you are going to spend 15k, id suggest take a look at grado as well as sony mdr and baeyer dynamics audio.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 1, 2013)

For 15K you are bang on with your selection @OP, dont get confused, its the fi10 or the IE8. I have heard the fi5 and was blown away. Right now Im using a Klipsch Custom 3 and they are perfect for my Tool Sepultura and Pantera and a Sleek Audio SA6 perfect for Rock and Glam. For Rs 15K I think Fi 10 is the best out there.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 1, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> For 15K you are bang on with your selection @OP, dont get confused, its the fi10 or the IE8. I have heard the fi5 and was blown away. Right now Im using a Klipsch Custom 3 and they are perfect for my Tool Sepultura and Pantera and a Sleek Audio SA6 perfect for Rock and Glam. For Rs 15K I think Fi 10 is the best out there.



there is no harm in using a good quality headphone and an iem, and then deciding which is better of the two.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 2, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> there is no harm in using a good quality headphone and an iem, and then deciding which is better of the two.



Have you read his requirement before posting what you are posting? He travels. So it is not at all advisable to waer headphones in Trains and travel. The ambient noise will eat in to the songs details. Even a NC Headphone is a waste which is a pain to wear in public and move around,IMO opinion its not practical as sweat will damage the headphone and the drivers. He is correct in getting a IEM.An IEM is way better for his purpose.

Thats why you should read before jumping and confusing people in the forum.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 5, 2013)

my bad,
@off-topic

did you mean on the forum?? by any chance?


----------



## elton_1991 (May 20, 2013)

Annnnnd it here!


----------



## The Incinerator (May 20, 2013)

Congrats....do post a review!


----------

